# Laser Pointer Kit



## Crashmph (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone have a clue where to buy a laser pointer kit to turn? Or has anyone ever "modded" a laser poiter to any other kit to make one?

I have a friend just ask me if I could make him one...


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 20, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, AS still sells a laser pointer kit.  PSI used to sell one; but I think they discontinued it.


----------



## Crashmph (Feb 20, 2009)

n00b here... what is AS?


----------



## johnkofi (Feb 20, 2009)

Arizona Silhouette - www.arizonasilhouette.com


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 20, 2009)

You might have better luck asking this question in the casual conversation, or list a WTB laser pointer kit in the individual classifieds. Ed4copies sold some of us kits last year and I am not sure if he still has them. Also I was standing in line at the dollar store last week and there were some hanging for sale, these are the skinny type but maybe you could convert them to your own style.


----------



## Crashmph (Feb 20, 2009)

Woodlvr said:


> You might have better luck asking this question in the casual conversation, or list a WTB laser pointer kit in the individual classifieds. Ed4copies sold some of us kits last year and I am not sure if he still has them. Also I was standing in line at the dollar store last week and there were some hanging for sale, these are the skinny type but maybe you could convert them to your own style.



Thanks... I was not sure where to post this question.

I will have to check out the $ store.


----------

